# [Sun 1st Apr 2012] Streatham Common Kite Day (London, SW163PX)



## RoyReed (Feb 15, 2012)

The 14th Streatham Common Kite Day will be on 1st April 2012 from 11.00am to 5.00pm. We will be featuring:

Carl Robertshaw – world champion kite flyer
Brighton Kite Fliers – with their large display kites
Team Spectrum – now back at full strength with Carl having recovered from his knee injury
The Highwaymen will have their stall and will be selling kites and anything kite related.


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 26, 2012)

Keep your fingers crossed that the good weather holds 'til Sunday.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2012)

Woo! Kite day  Will try and make it.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't tell any South London Taliban. This sort of thing pisses them right off.


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 26, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Don't tell any South London Taliban. This sort of thing pisses them right off.


True they don't like any sort of fun, but the main reason the Taliban banned kite flying was the large amount of gambling that the Afghanis do on the outcome of kite fights.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2012)

Aha I know someone who might just like this.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 27, 2012)

I actually quite like the look of this


----------



## Crispy (Mar 27, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I actually quite like the look of this


It's a good day out. The choreographed stunt flying is worth it


----------



## Belushi (Mar 27, 2012)

It's at the end of my street so I will be along at some point. It's the best thing that happens in Streatham all year.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 27, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It's a good day out. The choreographed stunt flying is worth it


 
Think it might be a bit much this weekend though, Im having a night out in brighton friday, paintballing in dorking saturday, so kit day in streatham sunday might be pushing it (although if im awake and i fancy a drive out i might cruise down).

Im assuming you can take your own kite?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 27, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Think it might be a bit much this weekend though, Im having a night out in brighton friday, paintballing in dorking saturday, so kit day in streatham sunday might be pushing it (although if im awake and i fancy a drive out i might cruise down).
> 
> Im assuming you can take your own kite?


Yep - there's plenty of space. The sky is full of kites


----------



## sim667 (Mar 27, 2012)

Oooh it might be good for photos


----------



## Crispy (Mar 27, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Oooh it might be good for photos


It's a good opportunity to take those "everybody doing the same thing, without doing it together" photos. Loads of people flying kites, all looking at the sky, but all in slightly different ways.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 27, 2012)

Ace. Should be there. With the kite I bought there last year and haven't flown since


----------



## Belushi (Mar 27, 2012)

It didn't exactly 'fly' at the time iirc foggers


----------



## fogbat (Mar 27, 2012)

Dp


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 29, 2012)

We had a great time at this last year - weather/wind depending we'll be there on Sunday.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 29, 2012)

Belushi said:


> It didn't exactly 'fly' at the time iirc foggers


 
But remember the fun we had untangling the cords.   Good times, good times.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 29, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> But remember the fun we had untangling the cords.   Good times, good times.


"We"?

It was all Shifty. Her horrid child mocked me for it months later


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 29, 2012)

I and my tweezers helped! 

You selfish ingrate.


----------



## se5 (Mar 30, 2012)

Apparently theres going to be  bike repairs from bike doctors too: http://www.lambethcyclists.org.uk/2012/03/lambeth-cyclists-stall-and-doctor-bike.html


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm going now!


----------



## Sweetpea (Mar 31, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm going now!


At this time of night?
The traffic between Brixton & Streatham must be harsh indeed 

Seriously, kite day is fab. I've enjoyed it for many years as a high enjoyment, low cost day with the family. Would recommend it to all who are local.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 31, 2012)

ooh, it's windy out there today... if it holds out will be great kite flying tomorrow!


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

Sadly, there wasn't that much wind, but it was a lovely day out!







http://www.urban75.org/blog/streatham-kite-day-2012-sunshine-kites-and-a-modest-amount-of-wind/


----------



## plurker (Apr 2, 2012)

we wandered up to the rookery cafe for a (decent, home-made, rum&raisin) ice-cream at one point, and the wind was a fair bit stronger towards the top of the common - naturally enough I guess - higher = more exposed... 

Roy - I wondered if, given that the display area needs zero infrastructure, you've previously explored the idea of having  that area higher up the common...most of the stall-holders would be able to set up their pitches further up also, as there's the tarmaced path half-way up that's level enough to park up on. Just a thought, anyway, not griping - a top day overall, as usual.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 2, 2012)

Got there late with Belushi and quimz and either missed the MASSIVE kites (There was a clownfish last year!) or they weren't up  Was lovely and sunny though


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

There were no MASSIVE kites this year on account of the wussy wind levels. We were there till 530pm so we must have missed each other.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 2, 2012)

plurker said:


> Roy - I wondered if, given that the display area needs zero infrastructure, you've previously explored the idea of having that area higher up the common...most of the stall-holders would be able to set up their pitches further up also, as there's the tarmaced path half-way up that's level enough to park up on. Just a thought, anyway, not griping - a top day overall, as usual.


 
I'm no longer one of the organisers, but I'll pass this on to the right people.


----------



## plurker (Apr 2, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> I'm no longer one of the organisers, but I'll pass this on to the right people.


okay cool,
I mis-construed the 'we will be featuring' form your original post...


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 2, 2012)

It was the royal wee


----------

